# 3-  50  -   ?

## looking

!              3- .         -  ,   -     -   .      ,    -  : "         ,     50 ,     -    100 ."
  -  -  50    ?  ,           -    ..

----------

,   ,     . 
    30.05.1994   1110 "      ",        03.11.1944  1206 "           "  . 
  :   50 +,    ,       ,       ,     .

----------

> -  ,   -     -


,   ,          .         ,    ?

----------

**,   ...      ?          1.5  -        ,   **    ?

 ...   "" ...

----------


## 1591

> **,   ...      ?          1.5  -        ,   **    ?
> 
>  ...   "" ...


     ?    (  )

----------

> ...   "" ...


.  ,     ...

----------

> ?    (  )


 
 "  ""
 ..
   ..


       50 .  
               ,   
 ( 10  2009 .).
:             ,   

          50 .,  
 12.10.2009 N 112       .
12  2009 .                                  .. 


  + .

----------

> ,   ...      ?


  ,  .

----------


## d'Angel

: http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=238794&page=5    .
 ,   


> .


 14  1206     .

----------

*d'Angel*,     ,             . ,     17,   -    .

----------


## d'Angel

> **,   ...      ?          1.5  -        ,   **    ?
> 
>  ...   "" ...


    ,      ?      "" .

----------

:

----------


## d'Angel

** ,  ,       ,       .
    .
   (    )   ,  50 .     .
     .

----------


## d'Angel

:

      .      50 .          ,    .
    ,  50 .     .
   3  1994 . N 1206 "           "   14  "...              5-             .    ."

  ,  ,   :
1.    ,      ,       ?
2.    ,     ,       .        - 50 .  ,         .
3.         50 .   ,          ,       ?  14  .

----------

*d'Angel*,  .
  1110



> 1. ,   1  2001 .      50  :
>  (  ,     ),         ,      - ,   - ,           3- ;


   ,         1,5  3

----------


## d'Angel

** ,       ,    ,    .
  -    400 .  (     :Smilie: )       300 .,     .

----------



----------


## 2007

> ,    ,    .


  :yes: 
*d'Angel*,          .         - ,          .      .   50 .          ,     .

----------


## d'Angel

** ,        ?

,    -    :Smilie:

----------



----------


## looking

> .  ,     ...


 ,     ,  -       ,   ,      .      . ..           ,     ,       .         -   ,  " "      "       ".         -          .        ,     -  -       ,   ?

----------


## looking

> *d'Angel*,          .   50 .          ,     .


*2007*  " "    ? - -      -  50 . ,        ,       1994.
,     ?     ,  ?   ?

----------

*looking*,     -   1994   ? "     "    1930 ,            :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> 2007  " "    ?


    .     . 


> ,     ?     ,  ?   ?


      .



> 5.27.        
> 
> 1.         -
> 
>                 ;  ,       , -                ;    -                . 
> 
> ( .    09.05.2005 N 45-,  20.04.2007 N 54-,  22.06.2007 N 116-)
> 
> 2.          ,        , -
> ...

----------


## looking

> *looking*,     -   1994   ? "     "    1930 ,


-  ,     ,        ,     1994     , ..            ,      " "     -   :Smilie: 

*2007*,  ,   (     )

----------


## looking

?       ,   ?

----------

,       ...     ,      50    ...

----------

> .         -   ,  " "      "       ". ?


    ....      ,      1.5 ,     .    ,        1.5 .  ,    ...  .   .

----------


## Mon-mon

...   -  .
  ,  50    1.5  3 .
-     (      2009 "" )?
  .     ?
,  91  ?
      ?

----------

20  2009,  91

----------


## Mon-mon

:

  3  1994 . N 1206 "      
    "

15.            ,        6      .
         6                ,      6         . 



 ,  ""  "  "  6   ?
,      2010,   ,      09....
  2009 -    09 (    20,26,44  ).
   ""    ,    91       (  2008  -  ) ???

----------

> ""    ,    91       (  2008  -  ) ???


 ""  :Smilie: 
           3-   - 1650-1700 ,       -

----------


## Koffka_Bu

50  ?

----------



----------


## Koffka_Bu

** ,  :Smilie:

----------

50              .           ?

----------

()    ...

----------


## tan223

> 50              .           ?


     ,

----------


## hiker

:yes: 
    1,5        50    .  ,    - 
   ,    -     ,    :yes:

----------


## tan223

> 1,5        50    .  ,    - 
>    ,    -     ,


       ,      -  ,   ,       ,  .
, ,  ,

----------


## tan223

> ()    ...


     ,

----------

...    1,5    :Embarrassment:

----------


## tan223

> ...    1,5


    .        3-       . ,       ,       1.5      . 50    **

----------

50   31               (    11 )     ?

----------


## d'Angel

> 50   31               (    11 )     ?


     50 .   6  (.. 300 .).
    ,          ,       .                    50 .   .

----------

